# Some Centipede Questions. New To The Hobby Of Pedes



## Twilight (Jul 27, 2006)

I've kept other bugs before like Ts, scorpions, and some other random critters. However, I just recently purchased 2 hong kong giant centipedes and I've never kept centipedes before, just millipedes. Since you guys know a lot, I was wondering a few things. First I would like to say is there anything I should know specifically about hong kong giants and maybe centipedes overall that I don't know, maybe something out of experience. 

This is what I do know, please fix if it is wrong, I would love to learn:
-I know that they are extremely fast and vicious centipedes (that is why I bought them)
-Since they are the sub species of the vietnamese I'm thinking that they are extremely poisonous and a bite would mean excrutiating pain?
-They grow to about 10 inches...but I was wondering, what is their minium and maxium? Minium as in most common maxed out length.
-Temperatures about 72-84F and 70 humidity
-Eats arthropodes but will occasionally tackle something else like a mouse or lizard (beware of mouse they all say, I had a T that never had a problem even with a grown up mouse)

These are my questions however:
-Is there anyway to keep 2 in one tank? My biggest tank at the moment is a 50 gallon...4'x1.2'x20" . I've seen some centipedes that live together, can hong kong giants live together okay?
-What is better to heat them, a light bulb or a ceramic heater?
-If I plan to breed, how do I tell which are male and female, like is there a test to show, like put them together? I dunno.

The one about putting two in a tank is very important...please help me there...thanks for any and all input.


----------



## crashergs (Jul 27, 2006)

you cannot put two in a tank, its difficult to sex centipedes, even if one was female and the other male, at one point they will attack eachother, do not light them, centipedes are nocturnal and will only come out at night, heat them with a heat pad that can be mounted on the side of the tank, since they burrow the heat pad beneath the tank can dry the substrate up quickly (which you need moist substrate, *not* WET or BOGGY) or could also burn a pede, keep a place for water for pede to drink.

id say mininum a pede would grow (hong kong) 7 inches? max id say about 9 1/2 max? 

your pede does not need that much space, a 10 gallon tank will be fine, they need more room horizontally than vertically since they are not much of tree climbers, they prefer deeper substrate, since they will bury them selves and you wont see them for long periods of times at some points in keeping your pede.


----------



## Twilight (Jul 27, 2006)

7 inches minium??

How come at swifts website it says that it can exceed 10 inch? 7 is small then isn't it...I was hoping for at least a 10 inch one...?


----------



## Scorp guy (Jul 27, 2006)

Twilight said:
			
		

> 7 inches minium??
> 
> How come at swifts website it says that it can exceed 10 inch? 7 is small then isn't it...I was hoping for at least a 10 inch one...?


:wall: :? :? 



> they are extremely fast and vicious centipedes (that is why I bought them)


:wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 27, 2006)

Twilight said:
			
		

> I've kept other bugs before like Ts, scorpions, and some other random critters. However, I just recently purchased 2 hong kong giant centipedes and I've never kept centipedes before, just millipedes. Since you guys know a lot, I was wondering a few things. First I would like to say is there anything I should know specifically about hong kong giants and maybe centipedes overall that I don't know, maybe something out of experience.
> 
> This is what I do know, please fix if it is wrong, I would love to learn:
> 
> I know that they are extremely fast and vicious centipedes (that is why I bought them)


they're ok. some are cowards and won't eat anything bigger than their head, though. in fact i'd say most of mine are kind of sissies when it comes down to it.




			
				Twilight said:
			
		

> -Since they are the sub species of the vietnamese I'm thinking that they are extremely poisonous and a bite would mean excrutiating pain?


yeah, probably



			
				Twilight said:
			
		

> -They grow to about 10 inches...but I was wondering, what is their minium and maxium? Minium as in most common maxed out length.


there are some common hobby species that don't get too much past 4" like the S. morsitans (possibly what is sold as Egyptian Emerald is morsitans) or S. cingulata.  The only thing semipurchaseable in the hobby that would reliably/consistantly grow past 10"bodylength is S. gigantea or S. robusta. It's possible some S. subspinipes or S. heros *might* like supermax past that, but not the average ones.



			
				Twilight said:
			
		

> -Temperatures about 72-84F and 70 humidity


sounds good




			
				Twilight said:
			
		

> -Eats arthropodes but will occasionally tackle something else like a mouse or lizard (beware of mouse they all say, I had a T that never had a problem even with a grown up mouse)


well, eventually a centipede can get injured by a full grown mouse, but pinkies every once in a while is fine for the larger specimens




			
				Twilight said:
			
		

> These are my questions however:
> -Is there anyway to keep 2 in one tank? My biggest tank at the moment is a 50 gallon...4'x1.2'x20" . I've seen some centipedes that live together, can hong kong giants live together okay?


there are only a very few species that are communal. the only one i know of for sure is Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans



			
				Twilight said:
			
		

> -What is better to heat them, a light bulb or a ceramic heater?


neither, unless the room you are keeping them is dropping consistently below like ~60-65*F. cents are very sensitive to dehydration, so those type of heaters can accidentily kill them too easily. plus they are not needed like in reptiles.



			
				Twilight said:
			
		

> -If I plan to breed, how do I tell which are male and female, like is there a test to show, like put them together? I dunno.
> 
> The one about putting two in a tank is very important...please help me there...thanks for any and all input.


yeah, you basically eyeball the prospectives and if they look 1.1 introduce them into a tank together. if they run away when they meet each other then seperate them... if they start sniffin butts and crawling on each other then maybe try them in a breeding tank together for a few hours to a few days. the male needs like, landscape features to build a smallish sperm web in.
males can look a little thinner in the body and leggier females a little heavier in the body.

there are a few species that have scientific lit. that tells how to sex them. the like, quintessential centipede (first one described by Carolus Linneaus the father of the living organism hierarchy and binomial nomenclature) S. morsitans males have these sort of er, raised edges to the inside of one of the leg segments on their terminal leg. most species it is eyeballing and semi-educated guessing


----------



## insect714 (Jul 27, 2006)

Twilight said:
			
		

> These are my questions however:
> -Is there anyway to keep 2 in one tank? My biggest tank at the moment is a 50 gallon...4'x1.2'x20" . I've seen some centipedes that live together, can hong kong giants live together okay?
> The one about putting two in a tank is very important...please help me there...thanks for any and all input.


Like Crash said you do not need that much space simply silicone in a divider ( all the way to the top leave no space open) 

Insect


----------



## Twilight (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys, but I guess it sorta made me feel bad, before I say anything, insect, I really like that icon its pretty cool lol. Anyhow, I guess I mainly bought it cause on swift's website it says it can get to an excess of 10 inches and it is aggressive. 

I'm sort of getting mix messages, some people claim that theirs is extremely aggressive and commonly reach at least 8-9"....and you're saying not really and only on average a bit over 4"?

?! help?

I guess I mainly bought it cause swift post it as so, so its really disappointing to hear all that.


----------



## Scorp guy (Jul 27, 2006)

Twilight said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies guys, but I guess it sorta made me feel bad, before I say anything, insect, I really like that icon its pretty cool lol. Anyhow, I guess I mainly bought it cause on swift's website it says it can get to an excess of 10 inches and it is aggressive.
> 
> I'm sort of getting mix messages, some people claim that theirs is extremely aggressive and commonly reach at least 8-9"....and you're saying not really and only on average a bit over 4"?
> 
> ...


nobody said "they get 4" might i ask, why your dissapointed, that your not going to have a gigantic man-eating centipede? just because its not going to get huge, doesnt mean you should be dissapointed. If you want body length, venom potency, all that good sstuff, then reasearch more next time.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 27, 2006)

Twilight said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies guys, but I guess it sorta made me feel bad, before I say anything, insect, I really like that icon its pretty cool lol. Anyhow, I guess I mainly bought it cause on swift's website it says it can get to an excess of 10 inches and it is aggressive.
> 
> I'm sort of getting mix messages, some people claim that theirs is extremely aggressive and commonly reach at least 8-9"....and you're saying not really and only on average a bit over 4"?
> 
> ...


you asked about HKGiants and others, i answered mainly about others

i said S. morsitans and S. cingulata only get to be about 4"

Hong Kong Giants can hit 10", but odds are if you buy one it won't be full size yet and you will have to grow it. they are pretty nervous from what i have read, which should translate as aggression to most ppl... biting and whipping their body around.


----------



## Twilight (Jul 27, 2006)

Well maybe I misunderstood there a bit about the 4" average part, sorry.

About the rest of your comment, what made you go off and assume I didn't do research before. I did as much research as I could before I purchased it, however, it is hard when you get multiple different kinds of information from one place to another. I mean here alone I got a few different responses and when you put it all together you end up not really knowing whats what. I want an aggressive, large centipede because I'm more into those kind of creatures. I'm disappointed mainly cause I thought I specifically bought one that would get to at least 9" and it would be aggressive and hearing that it doesn't reach any of that expectation leaves me a bit disappointed. If I was to go out and shop for a cute puppy, I would expect to get a cute puppy. So here I'm expecting to get a mean, large centipede, I did quite a bit of research and many people said they are, and that is why I want a mean, large centipede. 

I dunno I guess you really can't tell if something is good or bad until you personally have had experience with it. So best thing I can do is see how it is myself. This sorta feels like trying to get a good review of a movie you want to watch, multiple people have multiple opinions. I've watched badly reviewed movies and enjoyed it and have had bad experienced with movies that had good reviews.

The only thing I'm sorta bugged about is the shipping...how do you guys buy like one or two centipedes and not pay like $30.00 shipping (not buying it in store because no stores close by sells good centipedes)? I mean from swifty you can get a 10 shipping rate, do other places let you do that?


----------



## Twilight (Jul 27, 2006)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> you asked about HKGiants and others, i answered mainly about others
> 
> i said S. morsitans and S. cingulata only get to be about 4"
> 
> Hong Kong Giants can hit 10", but odds are if you buy one it won't be full size yet and you will have to grow it. they are pretty nervous from what i have read, which should translate as aggression to most ppl... biting and whipping their body around.



Yeah I bought CB Babies, mainly cause I wanted to raise them since they are small and have the experience and watch them grow. They should come about 2".....do you think they're active....but I guess a person somewhere said that it just depends on the pede and not the species...

THanks for all the input...I'm gonna raise them and see how it gets...if shipping rates aren't too expensive...I could get more pedes...


----------



## BugToxin (Jul 27, 2006)

I had one of those for about two years before trading it for something else.  She was *VERY* agressive when hungry, but once she got full she would hide under her cork bark and almost never come out.  I would check on her by lifting the bark, and she was always healthy, but not nearly as agressive.  My observation would be that it is very easy to overfeed a peede.  They will do fine on about two big roaches or two pinkie mice per month.  If you perfer crickets, you could probably give it about three really big ones a week.  However, if you do plan to try to breed them it might be a good idea to get them good and full before putting them together.  Overfeeding probably isn't bad for your pede health-wise, but it does make them less active and "agressive".

Oh, and she was about 8" when I traded her off, up from about 7" when I got her.


----------



## Scorp guy (Jul 27, 2006)

plain and simple really. i just got rid of my 2" CB HK giant. It was MEAN, FAST, and HUNGRY. It moved almost as fast as my H. mac. 

It really isnt too hard to find good advice. if you posted on here, asking for help, i bet you'd have 25 post minimum, telling you what to do. I asked, i got tons of help. And there is good research out there, you just gotta find it.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 27, 2006)

Twilight said:
			
		

> The only thing I'm sorta bugged about is the shipping...how do you guys buy like one or two centipedes and not pay like $30.00 shipping (not buying it in store because no stores close by sells good centipedes)? I mean from swifty you can get a 10 shipping rate, do other places let you do that?


i usually get more than one thing at a time =P


----------



## Twilight (Jul 27, 2006)

Lol yeah thats why I got 2 hong kongs....however...it isn't always about the money...more about space and where to put them and if I have enough time. Sometimes I only have enough space or so for one at a time...and its sorta hard cause paying for shipping can even cost more than the thing that is being shipped lol.

The pedes are due here tomorrow...and I'm not too well prepared....sigh...and I have work soon too, hopefully I"ll find a way.


----------



## Scorp guy (Jul 27, 2006)

> The pedes are due here tomorrow...and I'm not too well prepared....sigh...and I have work soon too, hopefully I"ll find a way.


why not? weren't you prepared before you got the pede?


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 27, 2006)

Scorp guy said:
			
		

> why not? weren't you prepared before you got the pede?


jesus you've done nothing but harass this poor guy.

for two plings setup should take roughly three minutes. not something he needs to worry about


----------



## Twilight (Jul 27, 2006)

Some of you guys are ... so mean.....

But you're right though, trust me this is the first time that I have been this unprepared. I guess it's just one thing after another. I figure that tomorrow, hoping that it arrives tomorrow morning and not evening, after it does arrive I'm gonna go shop. My biggest problem so far is finding the right substrate. Again my life kicks in in which when I want to find something, I can't. Believe it or not, 3 local pet stores that use to have stuff, now does not carry the ones that I'm looking for. So tomorrow after it arrives, I plan to go out and get stuff for it.

BTW...i'll also search for this...however, anyone know locally where to get vermiculite? Thanks. Dunno what it really is and if I've ever used it haha.


----------



## BugToxin (Jul 27, 2006)

Twilight said:
			
		

> BTW...i'll also search for this...however, anyone know locally where to get vermiculite? Thanks. Dunno what it really is and if I've ever used it haha.


2" plings will probably be fine for quite a while in the containers they come in.  If not, you can always store them in tupperware containers with itty-bitty holes poked in them temporarily while you get your real setup ready.  You can buy vermiculite at most lawn and garden type stores.  Some hardware stores cary it, but the big chain stores usually do not.  Your best bet is the nursery/lawn and garden.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 28, 2006)

BugToxin said:
			
		

> 2" plings will probably be fine for quite a while in the containers they come in.  If not, you can always store them in tupperware containers with itty-bitty holes poked in them temporarily while you get your real setup ready.  You can buy vermiculite at most lawn and garden type stores.  Some hardware stores cary it, but the big chain stores usually do not.  Your best bet is the nursery/lawn and garden.


i wouldn't use just vermiculite for a pede substrate though. these guys love to burrow and just verm won't hold a burrow at all. you could mix it with pesticide/additive free potting soil or coconut fiber, though

i use pretty much exclusively coconut fiber and coconut er, chunks for all my substrate for centipedes


----------



## Twilight (Jul 28, 2006)

I think...if I can't find vermiculite (btw took me awhile to say it correctly) I'll get peat moss, what do you guys think about peat moss...does it hold a burrow well etc etc?

BTW what is bed a beast made out of because I believe that's what I used before. I tried it once with a reptile, a monitor lizard, and it was really really messy and a big mistake. It was also bad because sometimes while he catches a mouse, some would get stuck on the mouse or into his mouth while he tries to pin the mouse to the ground. My lizard is free roaming in my room so its a lot better. I don't really like him sleeping on my face at night sometimes, but oh well.

i am so anxious I can't wait for my first pedes tomorrow. BTW I talked to a member and he said put them in little jars, I actually find that a good idea as well, I've never really kept my things in jars before, just in tanks and large plastic creature keepers or whatever they're called. My next thing is to get a bunch of communal centipedes...such as S. Militans from what I heard? and keep them in my 50 gallon. We'll see, lol, my boss thinks I'm using the money that I earn to get books for school, little does he know eh? ;P


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Jul 28, 2006)

Twilight said:
			
		

> I want an aggressive, large centipede because I'm more into those kind of creatures. I'm disappointed mainly cause I thought I specifically bought one that would get to at least 9" and it would be aggressive and hearing that it doesn't reach any of that expectation leaves me a bit disappointed. If I was to go out and shop for a cute puppy, I would expect to get a cute puppy. So here I'm expecting to get a mean, large centipede, I did quite a bit of research and many people said they are, and that is why I want a mean, large centipede.
> 
> I dunno I guess you really can't tell if something is good or bad until you personally have had experience with it. So best thing I can do is see how it is myself. This sorta feels like trying to get a good review of a movie you want to watch, multiple people have multiple opinions. I've watched badly reviewed movies and enjoyed it and have had bad experienced with movies that had good reviews.


You ordered two S. subspinipes, as adults those are some of the largest most aggressive centipedes you can find without spending an arm and a leg, and searching the world over.  I have two adult S. subspinipes de haani, and I have to say, I'm anything but disappointed, one is about 8 inches, the other is about 6.5, not the largest in the world, but they're certainly impressive.  I'd say they're more skittish than "mean" though.  If you want something that will  stay out in the open all the time, and attack and kill anything you put in the tank, whether it's hungry or not, centipedes probably aren't for you.  They spend a lot of time hiding, and when they're full, they'll back down from even relatively small prey.  

Don't get the wrong impression though, they are excellent predators, extremely fast and powerful.  One of mine just at an adult Blaberus giganteus the other day, left only the wings, that's pretty impressive itself.  As far as setup, you have pedelings, you don't need a 50 gallon tank, get a couple of tuperware containers, and put some moist sterile potting soil in them, and a small water dish, maybe a piece of bark to hide under if the soil isn't that deep.  No lights, no ceramic heater, not a lot of setup there.  That's my two cents, Good luck with them.


----------



## BugToxin (Jul 28, 2006)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> i wouldn't use just vermiculite for a pede substrate though. these guys love to burrow and just verm won't hold a burrow at all. you could mix it with pesticide/additive free potting soil or coconut fiber, though
> 
> i use pretty much exclusively coconut fiber and coconut er, chunks for all my substrate for centipedes


Yes, I agree here 100%.  Pure vermiculite would not be a good choice.  I like to use a mixture of chemical-free potting soil (an organic mixture of peat moss and compost) plus vermiculite.  Other people will use 100% peat, and still others will use a peat/vermiculite mix.  They all work just fine and so does the coconut fiber stuff.  Pedes actually do need a bit more moisture than T's, so a bit of vermiculite mixed in with peat or soil is probably best unless you go the coconue fiber route which seems to hold moisture well on it's own.

Twilight - You asked about Bed-A-Beast.  I think they make a couple of products, but the one that comes in a brick is coconut fibre.  It works pretty good as cacoseraph said.  I don't use it anymore because it is a tad more of a chore to hydrate the brick before adding it to the tank.  I have used it though, and it works great for most inverts that may need a bit of moisture.

Also, jars will work fine and make an easy to make/hard to escape pede container.  I like to have something that they can spread out in when they get bigger, like a 10 gal. tank, but some people use really big jars even for adult pedes.  For an adult subspinipes though you would need a really big jar, and I would eventually go to a large tank instead.  Since your pedes are coming at 2", they should be very happy for several years in a good sized jar.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jul 28, 2006)

As for me, i'd either use potting soil or coconut fiber... I've always used coconut fiber, even for my own monitor lizard ( varanus exanthematicus ) and it works great. 

 phil.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 28, 2006)

bistrobob85 said:
			
		

> As for me, i'd either use potting soil or coconut fiber... I've always used coconut fiber, even for my own monitor lizard ( varanus exanthematicus ) and it works great.
> 
> phil.


one thing i have noticed about coconut fiber. it works pretty good for burrowing by itself. but it works great with a like, "structure additive". i have used shredded cyprus bark and the "chunked" coconut husk and they both seem to work pretty well. i mix the shredded cyprus with teh powdery/small particle size coconut fiber at ~1:6 cyprus:coco and i mix the chunked husk to the small particles ~1:2 chunkowder <-- lol, it made a smiley

just powder seems to only work for more than a couple months if i am using it with something that can web it in place.

btw, i PACK the substrate in... the harder you pack it while wet/moist the better it will hold burrows when it dries out a little. like, i pack it so hard i have broken containers and cages from pressing to hard... that is to give you an idea 

oh, and i totally agree that some kind of jar or small jug is more than adequate for the plings at the ~2" size. all my collection is is jars, jugs, and tuppewares


----------



## Twilight (Jul 28, 2006)

FINALLY GOT MY FIRST CENTIPEDES EVER!!! YAYYYYYYYY!!!! :wall:  

I'M SO HAPPY I LOVE SHOPPING FOR BUGS THEY ARE SOOOOO COOL!!!

Alright...ehem....(calming down)....

Well, as you can tell, I just got my pede. I'm at home and I wished the delivery guy would at least attempt to push the very visible doorbell to allert me, instead he puts it on the steps, in plain view, and runs for it....luckily I was near the window and, seeing him leave, opened the door to find the package.

I'm totally thrilled with my centipedes, they look totally awesome and the first thing I did was dump their jars into the bigger jars. I then fed them each one small cricket. One seemed to walk over it and grabbed it quickly while the other one waited in hidding and quickly nabbed and constricted the cricket (rhymes) and ate it. I noticed one big thing though, they're in another world while they eat, totally ignoring my shaky hand while I attempted to hold the jar steady above my head so I can look underneath and see it eating. From what I saw, one pede is more active then the other, while the other is more into hiding. But we'll see. Here are some pics...also need some advice...thank you for all your help btw!

Here's how they came in, pretty well packed, but I didn't expected any less from Swifty though. I took the small containers that they came in and put it in that bigger plastic container that the smaller ones are in. BTW their measurements are  6" in diameter in the middle and it came already with a big of peat moss I think. What do you guys think? Should I get more peat moss or is this okay for the time being and what about the jar size, is that alright?







Here's one of the little jars with the pede inside, just arrived.







Here's pictures of the pedes...in my opinion...totally awesome looking






















I'll post picture of the container in a moment...tell me what you guys think of the setup....btw...how do you guys keep the temperature up because my house is like 70-85 but can sometimes get to 65F or even lower maybe...but rarely.


----------



## Twilight (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is the jars...this is a continuation of the top post. Tell me what you guys think:


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice looking little sc.mutilans . Where are you located and where is your dealer located? It seems like no dealer want to deal with canadians...

 phil.


----------



## Twilight (Jul 28, 2006)

Actually they're hong kong giants 

Are they though? Shrug thats what I bought from Swift...tell me if they aren't.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jul 28, 2006)

Sorry about the mistake, hehe. Oh well, they are tough, yeah. Just give them good humidity and lots of substrate and they'll do fine.

 phil.


----------



## BugToxin (Jul 28, 2006)

Twilight said:
			
		

> Actually they're hong kong giants
> 
> Are they though? Shrug thats what I bought from Swift...tell me if they aren't.


I'm not enough of an expert to say for sure, and even if I was I would likely need a much better picture to positively idenfify a pede species.  However, I suspect that they are what Swifty says they are.

Pedes often (if not always?) go though different color stages as they mature and look completely different in terms of coloration when they are adults then when they were plings.  Look through the past myriapods threads to find pictures of pedes with plings and you will see what I mean.  Swift is one of the best in the business, and likely bought these from a trusted source or had one of his own specimins lay the eggs.

As for the containers, they look ok but only for temporary housing.  You need a tall glass or plastic jar with a screw top lid that the pede can't reach.  Pack it with a *LOT* more substrate than you have in there now, and give them a flat piece of cork bark to hide under.  I also provide a small water dish, and have seen every one of my pedes drink from one.  Other people just keep the substrate on the very-moist side and mist regularly, but I perfer to add a dish as well and not mist.  When the substrate gets a bit dry I will pour water into the corners of the enclosure and stir up the substrate a bit with a long paintbrsh shaft.  If you do provide a water dish (which I reccomend), you can expect the pede to sometimes knock it over by burrowing under it.  Just clean it off and fill it back up.


----------



## Scorp guy (Jul 28, 2006)

They are HK giants. I got some from swift as well, they looked exactly alike.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 28, 2006)

Old CD spindles make great housing for pedelings...I use the ones wal-mart usus in their photolabs...if you talk to the manager he should be able to hook you up. Their trash is your treasure. They only need to be modified by a hacksaw.


----------



## Twilight (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the inputs I'm learning a lot. Thanks a bunch  

I was wondering, how do you keep the container warm at night and during the cold seasons?


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 29, 2006)

Twilight said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the inputs I'm learning a lot. Thanks a bunch
> 
> I was wondering, how do you keep the container warm at night and during the cold seasons?


i don't. i'm a pretty big believer in letting my bugs experience seasonal variations.

they can safely get down to 60*F, and in fact it seems like some species do better down around 60-70


----------

